# CQuarz or Gtechniq EXO v2 Hybrid ?



## simonnixon65 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello, 
Just need some opinions on which sealent to choose, as the title says CQuartz or Gtechniq's EXO v2 Hybrid ?? I personally am swayed towards the EXO v2 for its durability 1.5 -2.5 years and its hydrophobic properties 

The lucky motor that will be wearing it is a metalic black audi s line estate with beautiful blemish and defect free paint the owner would like to keep it that way as long as poss :thumb: thanks.
Simon.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

If you want durability, go for the C.Quartz. Hybrids by nature won't last that long, let alone those times you've quoted.


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Also, if you're wanting to keep it blemish free then applying CQuartz or Gtechniq C1 would be the better option.


----------



## simonnixon65 (Feb 6, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> If you want durability, go for the C.Quartz. Hybrids by nature won't last that long, let alone those times you've quoted.


Thanks Raven, I was going by the Gteq website for the durability stats, but will be seriously considering the CQuartz now 
Simon.


----------



## simonnixon65 (Feb 6, 2012)

CodHead said:


> Also, if you're wanting to keep it blemish free then applying CQuartz or Gtechniq C1 would be the better option.


Hi CodHead, 
Im def becoming swayed towards the CQuartz now, my client lives in a rural area so drives down a fair few country lanes that are lined by hedge rows ! so maybe the CQuartz would be a good choice for some extra protection, how easy is it to apply as this will be my first :newbie: sealent of this type for a paying client ?!
Thanks, Simon.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I just don't see the results from the new GT stuff. Apart from G1 and C2V3 the big products lack something.

All went down hill when they stopped doing old C1, proper sealant.

CQUK and reload is a lovely combo and will last imo.


----------



## simonnixon65 (Feb 6, 2012)

gally said:


> I just don't see the results from the new GT stuff. Apart from G1 and C2V3 the big products lack something.
> 
> All went down hill when they stopped doing old C1, proper sealant.
> 
> CQUK and reload is a lovely combo and will last imo.


Ok decision made CQuartz it is then, I have spent a couple of hours this afternoon watching videos of the afore mentioned the reload looks excellent and great that it comes with the kit 
The deed is to be done in 4 wks so cant wait now, and just a bit random I have been asked by my local council today to quote for protecting a new polycarbinate covered cycle shelter  so now thinking that maybe the CQuartz might do the job on that too, maybe I will give carpro a bell tomorrow to see if it would be suitable ?!!.
Thanks again guys, all the best, Simon.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

This links may help also the thread this is from

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=307743

That's my EB II with Car Pro Finest and then I top up every month with Reload , DLUX on wheels , fantastic results, and I did lots of research first, as said by Kev no need for Wax

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308626


----------



## Gilfishman (May 28, 2013)

What's the best shampoo to us with this cq....as carpro don't do a shampoo?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Gilfishman said:


> What's the best shampoo to us with this cq....as carpro don't do a shampoo?


I use Megs shampoo plus or you could use G wash


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Carpro finest.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

simonnixon65 said:


> Hello,
> Just need some opinions on which sealent to choose, as the title says CQuartz or Gtechniq's EXO v2 Hybrid ?? I personally am swayed towards the EXO v2 for its durability 1.5 -2.5 years and its hydrophobic properties
> 
> The lucky motor that will be wearing it is a metalic black audi s line estate with beautiful blemish and defect free paint the owner would like to keep it that way as long as poss :thumb: thanks.
> Simon.


for durability maybe opti-coat 2.0 is a best choice?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Gilfishman said:


> What's the best shampoo to us with this cq....as carpro don't do a shampoo?


dodo born to be mild is a good shampoo for coatings. Its got no wax or gloss enhancers that can clog the coating, and its ph neutral.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

pawlik said:


> for durability maybe opti-coat 2.0 is a best choice?


Opticoat is not really a ceramic though. It doesn't set like the other nano style sealants. Imo it's not a comparison.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Gilfishman said:


> What's the best shampoo to us with this cq....as carpro don't do a shampoo?


Soon we'll have our own way of ph neutral shampoo which will be the best for glass coatings.
until then , any good ph neutral shampoo without gloss enhancers will do.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Cquartz all the way ...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> Soon we'll have our own way of ph neutral shampoo which will be the best for glass coatings.
> until then , any good ph neutral shampoo without gloss enhancers will do.


Pure shampoo without any gloss enhancer?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Pure shampoo without any gloss enhancer?


Yes, a pH neutral shampoo that no gloss enhancers or wax. :thumb:


----------

